# Daemon Army Update



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've made a lot of progress on my chaos daemons army so I though I would show you guys a shot of the painted stuff so far:









And here's what I have left to paint:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

They're blue but they're Khorne?! I don't understand.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I love that blue look, it completely changes the look of the army, and it would make it stand out in a game. Where are those spiders from?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

@titan136 nice blue khorne! care to provide a tutorial one day? 

@Iraqiel by the look of it, the spiders are from the the fanasy orcs, goblin spider riders.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

so why are they blue if they're khorne


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the alternate colour scheme. Note that it hasn't been mentioned that they _are_ Khorne, only that they are deamons. Besides, an artist can paint their models whichever colour they like and in this case that colour is clearly Blue. And to be honest, I like it, it makes a bit of variety and a nice change from what is usually seen.

The painting is nice also. The highlights of the blue look quite good. I especially like the brass/gold colour of the Bloodcrushers.

Great work titan!

Regards,
Jake.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice looking daemons you have here. I like the different color scheme. It really adds a unique feel to the army. It gets boring seeing the same thing over and over. How do you plan on painting the daemonettes? Will they be blue as well or will you have a different color scheme for them? Keep up the good work!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look sweet, keep up the hard work +rep


----------



## Kiss of Death (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the spider daemon convertion nice work!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> They're blue but they're Khorne?! I don't understand.


Its "chaos",duh...
lol
anything goes in a chaos army


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> Its "chaos",duh...
> lol
> anything goes in a chaos army



my words exactly lol!

i really like the blue daemons (did i mention i REALLY dig blue! :shok

i'll most definatly have to watch this ^^


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmm... looks like some one else had the same idea as I: Combining Deamonette tops with the goblin spider riders spider body. What are you planning to field them as?

I figured they would makea good alternative to the default "fiend of Slaanesh" model as I absolutely dispise the original model with a passion (almost as much as I dislike the "Keepr of Secrets model).

As for the negative comments on blue Deamons of Khorne: The WORLD EATERS are red, there is no base that all the Blood god's deamons are red also, they come in a variety of colours and flavours (granted all tasting slightly of coppery bloody violent goodness). I like the blue look as it helps them stand out.

edit - I am curious: did you hack off the front legs of the spiders as to retain the "8 limbs" of a spider when you count the deamonette torso's arms?


----------



## devilgaunt (Aug 11, 2008)

I think they look great. Can we see a Bloodthirster up close?


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

they look really good, but why _BLUE_? its an _EVIL_ colour and not in a good way!

PS:its in italics if its in italics it MUST be _evil_!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

you crack me up surreal,

but otherwise exxcellent painting, definitly like the blue, and im glad you were able to come up with a scheme for deamons that is, well, "out of the blue" (pun not intended.)
and not what you see in white dwarf or whats painted by the eavy metal team.

come to think of it, some one had to come up with khornate being red, and what not, cause i bet if the eavy metal team painted them blue, someone would try a red scheme and exactle the same thing would happen as what has takin place here.

as you can probably tell, im not a very "generic" person, cause there is no way i would buy a gw kit without some type of conversion or unique difference........

ahhh, that feels better, haven't been able to rant for a while....


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> come to think of it, some one had to come up with khornate being red, and what not, cause i bet if the eavy metal team painted them blue, someone would try a red scheme and exactle the same thing would happen as what has takin place here.
> 
> as you can probably tell, im not a very "generic" person, cause there is no way i would buy a gw kit without some type of conversion or unique difference........
> 
> ahhh, that feels better, haven't been able to rant for a while....


True this. warhammer orks weren't originally green either until some people started painting them green... then everyone followed.

Love the job titan! I'd love to see some close ups


----------

